# 3,500 acres at a time



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep it in your mind this November, short term gain for long term consequences. Let's keep our public land out of the hands of those who will throw them away at the first chance at profit.

https://trustlands.utah.gov/school-trust-lands-at-auction-to-benefit-public-schools/


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us posted! We as hunters have a lot to lose from these guys! Utah is a leading state in trying to take away our public lands let's not be the ones to sit back and let it happen.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I want to know who has the deal for the wetlands next to BRBR. 
For that land the min bid is way above what a regular market price. 
Someone has a inside deal on that


----------

